

Startup Quote: Biz Stone, co-founder, Twitter - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6097771970

======
raychancc
Design is a career where you learn creative decision making.

\- Biz Stone (@biz)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6097771970>

